# Two weight for reds?



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

So I have been chasing reds this year with a 4 weight, and it's been a blast. Several upper slots have come to the kayak, and one morning I lost a huge exposed bull that ate the fly so fast that he swallowed it and was able to smash my leader with its crushers and break off. Yesterday I landed this 29 incher that took a while to get in, but it never got into the backing. So my question is about a lighter rig:

I have been lusting for a 2 weight rig, primarily for white bass, but now I'm wondering if it would work for reds too. Anyone here have experience with a small outfit for larger fish? The rod I'm Jonesing for is a TFO 6 footer that would work great in the tight confines of the river.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a 2 weight, a Cabelas 6' 2" CGR. I've caught Grass carp to 14# and 4-5# largemouth bass on it. I haven't tried it out in the saltwater. 


As long as the tippet is strong enough and the reel has sufficient line and backing, I'm sure it can be done. The most line I've had an upper slot/smaller over-slot redfish runoff is about 40 feet into the backing, but that's putting pressure on the fish with 7 and 8 weight rods. I generally run with 15# fluorocarbon tippet. I'm frequently fishing close to living, razor sharp oyster reef and have lost fish running into the shell with even heavier tippet. 


Most two weights won't cast a mile or be able to deliver bulky or heavy flies very well, but as you know already, redfish don't require either, at least some of the time. 


I usually carry 3 rods with me on my redfish hunts and the mix of rods changes with the conditions. A six weight is about as light as I normally want to go for various reasons, but to each his own.


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the input. The areas I am fishing don't have shell or oyster, but they do have grass that can bunch up on the line as a fish runs. I have been using a short 20# flouro tippet with good results on the 4, and I think I'd do the same with a 2 weight for reds. I know it will have real limits in casting distance and fly size/weight but when conditions allow, nothing makes me smile like big fish on a small outfit. I guess if it doesn't work well for the salt it will still be fun for white bass.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

No I get it, bigger fish on lighter rods is fun. I carried a 4/5 weight CGR with me for a little time out on the kayak and caught some redfish up to the lower slot size. I just didn't like it as much for casting. 


I like and use fiberglass fly rods out in the saltwater and if you like a bend all the way to the handle, those are worth checking out. Plus, fiberglass is tough and hard to break.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Another thing to consider...a larger redfish will take a long time to land on a 2 weight, which might exhaust the fish and kill it. Not a problem if you plan on keeping fish but you dont want to kill an under size red. They are pretty tough fish but I have seen this happen with bull reds on light tackle.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

If it is catch and release this is a terrible plan. And the wind is the biggest detractor making 2w fishing unfun.

But if just something you want to do and spend a lot of time on the hook for some keepers rock on. Otherwise way wrong tool for the target.

I have a 6'2" 3w I use for bluegill and white bass. Have accidentally hooked some 5 pound bass and it was a struggle. I hope I dont catch more biggins on that rig.


----------



## Longshot Ranch (Oct 15, 2019)

We are newly returned to 2cool, and we have been wanting to fly fish for reds out of the Corpus Christi area. Anyone out there know much about that?


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm with Karstopo, if you want a real bend in your rod get a fiberglass.. A 5/6wt will feel like a 3wt and when you hook a fish it's a hoot. He will bend you down to the handle. But you will still have enough back bone to land them it in a timely manner. I carry a 6wt a lot of the time for Reds if it's not too windy.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

It should work Prof. I'd keep/eat after.
Some very large freshwater trout have been landed on 2wt and 1wt rods. Wind and fly weight are more of an issue.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

The whole purpose of a light weight rod is to protect a light leader. A 2wt rod is there to protect at 6X leader. So if you want to use a 2wt rod for Redfish then use an appropriate leader. Yes add a bite tippet. If you are using a heavy 15lb leader then all you are doing is hand lining the fish. So what's the point.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Longshot Ranch said:


> We are newly returned to 2cool, and we have been wanting to fly fish for reds out of the Corpus Christi area. Anyone out there know much about that?


I havenâ€™t fished that far down the coast. Dean Thomas a.k.a. slowrideguide guides fly and conventional around the Aransas Pass area. Heâ€™s on a recent Bite Me podcast with John Lopez and Capt. Scot Null. On the podcast, they do talk at length on the differences of fly fishing for redfish in that area versus the upper Texas Coast. Itâ€™s a crab migration thing down there this time of year versus being all about the shrimp up here. Interesting stuff.

https://www.radio.com/media/audio-channel/bite-me-podcast-legends-yak-it


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Longshot Ranch said:


> We are newly returned to 2cool, and we have been wanting to fly fish for reds out of the Corpus Christi area. Anyone out there know much about that?


Go to Swan Point Landing in Rockport and have a chat with Dave Hayward. He is an invaluable source of information on the area.

Dean & Scott are definitely good guides and good guys.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I've used my 7'6 3wt for small to lower slot reds and it is fun. I use leaders from my 8wt for bite guard and abrasion resistance but on the little bigger fish the fight can get a little protracted. Cool for the experience but I'll stick to my 6 and 8wt's for reds.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Youâ€™re really doing a disservice to yourself and especially the fish with a rod that light. Sure, it can be done and itâ€™s fun , but not for catch and release. The minimum I would use on a redfish is a 6 weight with a saltwater taper.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I used my glass 6 weight some yesterday in the wind, which was really too light considering the conditions, and even fish as small as 16-20â€ put in a good bend on a glass 6 weight. The 6 weight I was using was the Echo 8â€™ Quickshot, but BPS/Cabelas sells a glass 7â€™6â€ 5/6 weight that runs 1/4 the price of the Echo rod. 

The CGR line up is a good place to get an introduction to glass, although, not all glass loving fly fishing folks like the rods on the whole. CGR rods are slow action, which I find to be fun and relaxing to cast, whereas others find as too much like a wet noodle. I have all the CGRs except the 3 weight. I like the 5/6 for LMB, crappie and catfish, but like the 7/8 weight CGR more when in the saltwater. The 7/8 weight has a good combination of bend and strength and enough butt to subdue better fish quickly enough to not add on more stress to already stressed fish than necessary.


----------



## bones72 (Oct 29, 2019)

I have an old 'boo Horricks and Ibbetsons 5/6 weight. I wonder how much fun that would be on the coast. I've caught some bigger trout in lakes on it say to five pounds or so and even some good smallmouth. This thread has me wondering though I would agree with most 2wt might be a bridge too far though in the right hands certainly possible in the right conditions. 


I have a Hardy 7' 3wt glass rod if you ever want to give that a try.


----------



## vineshwoi (Apr 30, 2020)

No I get it, bigger fish on lighter rods is fun. I carried a 4/5 weight CGR with me for a bit day trip for the best business consultant on the kayak and stuck some redfish as much as the decrease slot length. I simply failed to adore it as a great deal for casting.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

The whole purpose of a lite rod is to protect a lite leader. A 2wt is designed to protect a 7x leader and cast small flies. So if you want to target Redfish with a 2wt then use a 7x leader and a bite tippet. If you are going to use a 20-15 lb leader then all you are doing is hand lining the fish on the reel. Yes the rod will be bent all the way to the handle and that can be nice. But catching a redfish on a 2wt with a 15lb. Lesder isn't cool.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I think olâ€™ vine is very likely a bot. Something is up with this, first post and all, with a external link to follow, no less. Humm.


----------

